# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Nikel Χρυσό κλουβί μεσαίου μεγέθους

## Σπυρος24

δεν γνωριζω ακριβως διαστασεις . δειτε την φωτο για το κλουβι. ειχα τον ρινκνεκ μου σε αυτο για 2-3 χρονια πριν τον δωσω. εχω παρει σκυλο Ακιτα Ινου τωρα και σκεφτηκα να ανταλλαξω το κλουβι με κατι σχετικο για τον σκυλο. οτιδηποτε. απο σπιτακι , αξεσουαρ μεχρι παιχνιδια κτλπ ...
Για να μην μενει έτσι άδειο το κλουβί (δεν μπορώ να το βλέπω κιολας...) και να μπορέσω να επωφεληθω και εγω οσο γινεται απο αυτο ...
Ευχαριστω. :Happy: 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## karakonstantakis

ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟΣ  ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΗΣ 

Ο  Ακίτα χρειάζεται ιδιοκτήτη 
•    που  γνωρίζει και κατανοεί την  ψυχολογία του και αντιλαμβάνεται  ότι έχει να κάνει με ένα σκύλο   υψηλής  νοημοσύνης που απαιτεί σεβασμό στην προσωπικότητά του και στην κληρονομιά την οποία φέρει.  
•    που επιθυμεί να γοητευτεί από το αινιγματικό του βλέμμα και την ανατολίτικη έκφρασή του. (αλλά προσοχή, παρόλη την απάθειά του  μπορεί να αντιδράσει εξαιρετικά βίαια αν χρειαστεί )
•     που δεν ψάχνει για ένα σκύλο-ρομπότ, αφού ο ακίτα έχει τις δικές του απόψεις.

*Τέλος,  να θυμάστε : Ο  Ακίτα δεν είναι σκύλος για τον καθένα  και αυτοί που επιλέγουν να ζήσουν μαζί του,  σίγουρα είναι   άνθρωποι που δεν τους αρέσουν τα συνηθισμένα  πράγματα αλλά προτιμούν κάτι διαφορετικό και ιδιαίτερο!!

**Θα ήθελα να δω φώτο από το σκύλο σου Σπύρο !!!!!!!!  Πρόκριτε για απίστευτη ράτσα σκύλου, και θα ήθελα να μας πεις μερικά πράγματα γι΄αυτόν σε σχετική ενότητα !! *

----------


## Σπυρος24

Εχει μονο μια μερα που τον εχω ειναι 45 ημερων . Η ρατσα αυτη ειναι απο τις πιο δυσκολες που μπορει να διαλεξει καποιος για να ζησει . . . Ειναι πραγματικα λες και εχεις εναν φιλο και οχι σκυλο γιατι ειναι ανεξαρτητο σκυλι δεν θα ειναι ρομποτ οπως ανεφερες και παιρνει πολυ συχνα πρωτοβουλιες . Δωστε μου λιγο χρονο να περασω μαζι του και θα κανω θεμα γι αυτον οταν θα μπορω να εχω πολυ υλικο απο προσωπικες μου εμπειριες και οχι γνωστων μου. ευχαριστω

----------


## xarhs

σπυρο θα περιμενουμε με αγωνια...........!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

Σπύρο μάλλον με παρεξήγησες !!  :Happy: 

• *που δεν ψάχνει* για ένα σκύλο-ρομπότ, αφού ο ακίτα έχει τις δικές του απόψεις !!! 


Οσο για την φώτο, δεν γνωρίζαμε ότι τον πήρες μόλις εχτές !!  :Happy: 


Το κλουβί που δίνεις είναι  πολύ καλό και άνετο !! Το ίδιο ακριβώς έχει και ο αδελφός μου στο Κοκατίλ του !!! Εύχομαι να βρεις γρήγορα αυτό που θέλεις !!  :Happy:

----------


## Σπυρος24

εδω ειναι 35 ημερων πριν τον παρω απο τον ιδιοκτητη του .[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Σπυρος24

> Σπύρο μάλλον με παρεξήγησες !! 
> 
> • *που δεν ψάχνει* για ένα σκύλο-ρομπότ, αφού ο ακίτα έχει τις δικές του απόψεις !!! 
> 
> 
> Οσο για την φώτο, δεν γνωρίζαμε ότι τον πήρες μόλις εχτές !! 
> 
> 
> Το κλουβί που δίνεις είναι  πολύ καλό και άνετο !! Το ίδιο ακριβώς έχει και ο αδελφός μου στο Κοκατίλ του !!! Εύχομαι να βρεις γρήγορα αυτό που θέλεις !!


οχι οχι δεν το εννουσα ετσι :Ρ διαβασετο αλλιως :Ρ

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ  :Happy: ))

----------


## cute

σπύρο σε ποια περιοχή μένεις?

----------


## Σπυρος24

> σπύρο σε ποια περιοχή μένεις?


θεσσαλονικη.

----------


## Καρολίνα

> εδω ειναι 35 ημερων πριν τον παρω απο τον ιδιοκτητη του .[IMG][/IMG]


χεχεχε χνουδωμπαλααααααα! μάκια στο μικρούληηηη

----------


## Σπυρος24

χιχι αυτο ειπα και εγω :Ρ Μικρουλα* ομως :Ρ

----------


## Anestisko

Καλησπερα Σπυρο, να χερεσαι το σκυλακι σου!! λοιπον επειδη ενδιαφερομαι για το κλουβακι σου θελω να μου διευκρινησεις ακριβως τη αξεσουαρ θα ηθελες για το σκυλακι!!! 
     να σου αναφερω οτι εχω ενα ενυδρειο 25 περιπου(λιτρων) αν βεβαια σε ενδιαφερει!!
 περιμενω απαντηση σου!!!   ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Σπυρος24

το κλουβι ανταλαχθηκε με τροφες για το κουταβι. ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια  :Happy:

----------

